# sweetheart



## cwubing

I am always wondering how italian people call their partner. Is there sth like sweetheart, honey etc in Italian?


----------



## silvietta

cwubing said:
			
		

> I am always wondering how italian people call their partner. Is there sth like sweetheart, honey etc in Italian?


 

If you want to know what kind of "sweet" words we use I give you a short list. Everyone choose some words that are just invented...
The more common are
Amore, tesoro, cara/o. My first partner used to call me "topina" (little mouse), "topolina", "passerotto"... There are many ways....


----------



## BklynGiovanna

Ciao CWU,
Search this forum under the topic "terms of endearment".
You'll get tons of words!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Leda

Ciao a tutti! Could you tell about the words you use in Italian to say things such as: sweetheart, honey, darling....
Ah! If there´s a special one in Neapolitan dialect, let me know of course!yayaya.....

Thanks in advance!!! kiss  Leda.


----------



## colombina

Per cominciare, ci sono: caro, cuore, cuore mio, amore, amore mio, il mio amore, bello, tesoro, tesorino mio... (donna verso il uomo) - queste sono abbastanza universale. Poi dopo, dipende del livello che vuoi prendere, ci sono quelli più spiritosi... bambino, bimbo, cucciollo mio... per essempio...


----------



## Dminor

Ce ne devono essere molti di più!

Fino ad adesso abbiamo (io sono principalmente interessato alla direzione uomo verso la donna ):

_ Cara (mia)
Cuore (mio)
Bella
Tesoro/tesorino/tesoruccio mio (oppure sono troppo femminili?)
Amore (mio)
Principessa mia_

(Devo avere più informazione sulle parole "bambino", "bimbo" e "cucciolo mio" prima che li userò )

Quali ne mancano?

Edit: oh, e il "livello" di cui parlavi: preferisco quelli più divertenti/semiseri. Anche quelli molto _sweet_ naturalmente.


----------



## lollipop

Posso aggiungere: ciccino, piccolo, (a Roma sento spesso dire: bello de casa). Se me ne vengono altri... a dopo.


----------



## Dminor

Grazie! Qual'è il significato letterale di "ciccino"? Non lo posso trovare nel dizionario di WordReference. In quali contesti si usa?


----------



## TimeHP

Ci sono anche:

_mia dolcissima_
_mia adorata_
_mia splendida_

Non vorrei scoraggiarti, ma elencati così sembrano tutti un po' ridicoli...__


----------



## ElaineG

Dminor said:


> Grazie! Qual'è il significato letterale di "ciccino"? Non lo posso trovare nel dizionario di WordReference. In quali contesti si usa?


 
Non hai ancora letto questo thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4888&highlight=ciccino.

Jana ha fatto il "sticky" qui sopra per una buona ragione.


----------



## Dminor

Davvero è un thread molto utile! Ma non c'è una risposta sulla mia domanda; è solo detto che "è strano"...


----------



## lollipop

Dminor said:


> Grazie! Qual'è il significato letterale di "ciccino"? Non lo posso trovare nel dizionario di WordReference. In quali contesti si usa?


Credo che sia una parola inventata ma molto usata. Forse deriva da ciccio (grasso) ma non ne sono sicura.


----------



## dylanG3893

I once saw something on a cake that said something like "Carasonna" or "Caradonna" (Im not sure, it was hard to read as it was really bad script.).
One person told me it meant "Sweetheart" but I never see it mentioned.
Does anyone know what this or a similar word might be or mean in Italian?
If it does mean something like sweatheart, then you can add that too your list!


----------



## lsp

dylang3893 said:


> I once saw something on a cake that said something like "Carasonna" or "Caradonna" (Im not sure, it was hard to read as it was really bad script.).
> One person told me it meant "Sweetheart" but I never see it mentioned.
> Does anyone know what this or a similar word might be or mean in Italian?
> If it does mean something like sweatheart, then you can add that too your list!


Possibly carissima?


----------



## monachina

I remember my mother saying "Ciccia Bella!" and "Ciccina" to me as terms of endearment, roughly translated as "My Sweet Chubbette".  I believe these stem from the old perception that a chubby child was a healthy child (which makes mamma very happy) back in the day when thin, sickly children died easily.  However, I don't think I'd use it for a modern young woman who might prefer to consider herself slim


----------



## yvettesung

I've heard "Principessa" in "Life is Beautiful". I like this and I think this is really "sweet" for a girl to be addressed as princess. You can indeed learn endearment words from watching Italian movies!!


----------



## piede828

Eccoti alcuni termini più o meno napoletani (in realtà, è importante anche l'accento):

Piccire' (piccolina)

Bellezza mia

Femmena (magari non proprio dolcissimo...più "autoritario", ma può essere utile in certe situazioni)

Ciore (fiore)

stranamente, non me ne vengono in mente altri al momento...ma te li posto appena li ricordo.


----------



## spiry

Hi dminor!!ciccino & ciccina are really nice words to use in love.
I often use "ciccino" to call my boyfriend!!! 
ciao


----------



## ylime1

Grazie! Would calling my girlfriend "tesorino" be appropriate? The thread I went to was all in Italian and i couldn't understand it


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Yes, it's appropriate.


----------



## giomasce

Dminor said:


> Grazie! Qual'è il significato letterale di "ciccino"? Non lo posso trovare nel dizionario di WordReference. In quali contesti si usa?



"Non lo posso trovare..." non è molto corretto. Meglio è "Non lo riesco a trovare...". "Potere" si usa in Italiano, se non mi sbaglio, quando si parla di permessi o autorizzazione, "riuscire" quando ci si riferisci alla possibilità materiale di compiere un'azione.


----------



## longbow

what about... hmmm.. some  nicknames... 
- topina (for women)
or
- amore (a classic)
- etc...


----------



## kuuleimomi

How about "bambolina"? I was called that... once or twice


----------



## longbow

I hope 
it was said by your boyfriend... or by a good friend...

if it was someone you didn't know... hmm... 
it's too much! if said by a stranger...

ciao
to Russia from Sicily
good night! I'm TOO tired!


----------



## kuuleimomi

longbow said:


> I hope
> it was said by your boyfriend... or by a good friend...
> 
> if it was someone you didn't know... hmm...
> it's too much! if said by a stranger...



Haha, well, thanks! But it was said by my Italian lover. I just don't know how common it is in Italy to call your girlfriend "bambolina".


----------



## fe*

"Bambolina" is very sweet and quite common, you lucky girl


----------



## fredfine

Another Neapolitan word for "sweetheart" may be: *"Sciusciù"* (pronounced _shoe-shoe_). I think it is really sweet and funny... It comes from the French "chou" meaning "cabbage" and "sweetheart"... Another one is *"Tesò"* (with unvoiced _s_). Enjoy! =)


----------



## fledgling

For ylime1's girlfriend, would he use "tesorino" or "tesorina"? I'm never sure which nouns change for gender and which don't, especially when you're calling someone a name that's almost a title, like for professions (medico, etc.) and metaphors (cucciolo).
Carolina


----------



## fredfine

"tesorino" is used for both boys and girls. ;-)


----------



## photodp

I don't mean to revive an old thread but after reading I am left with the question of, what is the literal translation for "bambolina"?  I see in my dictionary "bambola" means doll, but i was curious is the "-ina" ending changed or added to the meaning at all?


----------



## nexus

Bambolina is just a diminutive form of bambola, so I'd say it means "little doll" literally, though it's actually a form of endeament, a pet name.


----------



## photodp

nexus said:


> Bambolina is just a diminutive form of bambola, so I'd say it means "little doll" literally, though it's actually a form of endeament, a pet name.




Grazie!  i guessed as much, but my Italian isn't good enough for me to trust my judgment yet.


----------



## Linguistically Curious

So, if I am giving a gift to my girlfriend, and *I* want to write on the card, "for my sweetheart," are these options gramatically correct: "Per mia bella innamorata" ... "per carina mia"?


----------



## longbow

HI,

you could write:

Per la mia bambolina.

Per te, amore mio.
Per il mio amore.

Per la ragazza che amo.

etc.

Ciao


----------



## longbow

Linguistically Curious said:


> So, if I am giving a gift to my girlfriend, and *I* want to write on the card, "for my sweetheart," are these options gramatically correct: "Per mia bella innamorata" ... "per carina mia"?



Hello!
You could also say...
(to answer more directly to your question)

Per la mia bella innamorata.

ciao


----------



## lady_chica

hi!

specially to a woman : stella (star), bimba (it sounds like "baby"... lol don't think to the american meaning about  "bimbo"...)
"gioia" is ok to both.the same with "amore" and "tesoro"


----------



## Annouk

Is "sweetheart" used for girls only? Or can I call my boyfriend in this way too?
Questo dubbio mi angoscia... 
Thank you in advance..


----------



## Angel.Aura

Annouk said:


> Or can I call my boyfriend in this way too?


Ciao Annouk e benvenuta su WRF! 
Pare proprio di sì : sweetheart


----------



## Annouk

Uuuh! Ok, grazie


----------



## chanti123

Ciao,

What is sweetheart in italian or how will you say sweetheart in italian

Thank you


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao chanti123 (welcome!)

Please check out dictionary: http://www.wordreference.com/enit/sweetheart
You'll find many interesting translations.
Otherwise you may take a look at these previous threads:
For Master, My Sweetheart, My Little Treasure
Good evening sweetheart, I hope you like what I've written
My beautiful sweetheart
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=57078Sweetheart
Sweetheart....Ti amo!!!
The death of the sweetheart
You're a sweetheart


----------



## raffica

Oltre ad amore, tesoro (salsiccia e pomodoro):
tata-tatina
piccola-piccina-piccirilla
orsa-orsetta
piffa-puffa-puffetta
e last but not least
cicciolina


----------



## giomasce

raffica said:


> e last but not least
> cicciolina



Ok, diciamo che sono cose che variano molto da regione a regione, ma "cicciolina" non mi piacerebbe molto detto di mia figlia... (è anche vero che mi servirebbe una figlia per dare effettività a questa affermazione)


----------



## raffica

giomasce said:


> Ok, diciamo che sono cose che variano molto da regione a regione, ma "cicciolina" non mi piacerebbe molto detto di mia figlia... (è anche vero che mi servirebbe una figlia per dare effettività a questa affermazione)


Ciao!
Vorrei precisare che il mio post si riferiva ancora - ironicamente - al primo thread in cui si chiedeva quale appellativo usare per il/la proprio/a boy/girlfriend e non ai propri figli!
Anch'io non chiamerei mai mia figlia cicciolina!
, raffaella


----------

